# Humidity & Condensation Issues w/GTF Viv.



## Cypher69 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've got a 60 x 55 x 50 Exo Terra Viv (w/mesh top) set up for my GTFs.
I'm currently using a water heater to heat up the enclosure but I'm finding the glass sides constantly covered in moisture making me concerned that there might be too much humidity in the enclosure. I lifted the light hood last night to replace some bulbs only to find too much condensation trapped inside the hood. Suffice to say, droplets of water & electrical wiring don't really mix...

Every frog book I've read suggests using a water heater...but I'm thinking of switching to a CHE for a heat source. My way of thinking is that heat radiating downwards may cut the amount of humidity rising up from a warm water source.

I'd be using a 25-50 watt CHE...so I'm wondering is there any cons I haven't forseen switching from water heater to a CHE?

Cheers.


----------



## James_Scott (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a similar setup with my tree frogs and only have a water heater. I don't have a hood and only ever get minor condensation on the glass on cold days. My lights are raised off the lid.


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 19, 2013)

James_Scott said:


> I have a similar setup with my tree frogs and only have a water heater. I don't have a hood and only ever get minor condensation on the glass on cold days. My lights are raised off the lid.



How much water do you think is in your viv?
I'm guessing about 5 litres in mine beneath a raised false bottom.


----------



## James_Scott (Nov 19, 2013)

I would have at least 25litres in there. There is also a waterfall in there. Try putting a block under each side of your lights to allow the moisture to escape. I had a similar probelm in my old setup and eventually the lights died from getting water inside the electrics.


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah I've raised the hood over the mesh top & also drilled holes in the hood itself so moisture can escape.


----------

